# Water Wetter?



## WolfGolf (Nov 19, 2009)

So I was wondering if anyone had any insight or first hand knowledge of this product called Water Wetter. It's a coolant additive that is suppose to "improves heat transfer and reduces cylinder head temperature", along with other claims, as stated on their site. They also have a short video clip to watch if you're too lazy to read like me.








Is this product strictly for high-performance/track use? Or would a commuting/everyday car benefit from this product?


----------



## gehr (Jan 28, 2004)

*Re: Water Wetter? (WolfGolf)*


_Quote, originally posted by *WolfGolf* »_
Is this product strictly for high-performance/track use? 

Yes, your system is fine otherwise!


----------



## kraftaroni (Feb 1, 2005)

*Re: Water Wetter? (WolfGolf)*

I use it in my car in so cal... Prob not the best for back freezing regions because it will freeze. Temps are extremely lower than with standard coolant/water mix.


----------



## lamarchambers (Dec 25, 2004)

*Re: Water Wetter? (WolfGolf)*

we used it in our circle track car and brought temp down 20deg.


----------

